# Symbol of Atheism



## rapidfox1

What do you think of this symbol? Would you accept as the official symbol of atheism?


----------



## Brasilia

NO

I think these "Athiests" are just trying to be controversial and cause trouble - this proves the old statement that 'Religion has a problem with science' is wrong, they have a problem with each other. 

I am "religious" but I fully believe in Science and evolution and the big bang etc. People are too simple minded to understand that when I tell them. I just wish people stopped labelling and grouping themselves to feel better - I don't like calling myself "religious" for that reason. 

"Atheism" was created to people who didn't follow one of the 6 "main" religions could feel accepted in a group. I'm sure it's popular among people with social anxiety LOL.


----------



## sleepydrone

I don't think there can or should be a 'official' symbol of atheism.

I feel like that would rather be detrimental.


Brasilia said:


> "Atheism" was created to people who didn't follow one of the 6 "main" religions could feel accepted in a group. I'm sure it's popular among people with social anxiety LOL.


Are you serious?


----------



## Rossy

Atheism is for people who are actually awake and dont live under an illusion.


----------



## Brasilia

sleepydrone said:


> Are you serious?


Yeah, are my views a little to "extreme"? I don't see why you wouldn't agree with that?

Just to be clear I didn't mean Atheism was literally created by some guy for that reason! I mean it gained popularity (well it's always existed, it's all around us) in the modern era because people who don't believe (and that is fine with me) want to be "part of the group", and so they mock others and use "science" to make them appear superior. This is the perfect example:


Rossy said:


> Atheism is for people who are actually awake and dont live under an illusion.


And I'm not talking about the simple non-belief in God, I'm talking about traditional, hard-core, anti-religion, close-minded atheism.


----------



## kiirby

Brasilia said:


> NO
> 
> I think these "Athiests" are just trying to be controversial and cause trouble - this proves the old statement that 'Religion has a problem with science' is wrong, they have a problem with each other.
> 
> I am "religious" but I fully believe in Science and evolution and the big bang etc. People are too simple minded to understand that when I tell them. I just wish people stopped labelling and grouping themselves to feel better - I don't like calling myself "religious" for that reason.
> 
> "Atheism" was created to people who didn't follow one of the 6 "main" religions could feel accepted in a group. I'm sure it's popular among people with social anxiety LOL.





Brasilia said:


> Yeah, are my views a little to "extreme"? I don't see why you wouldn't agree with that?
> 
> Just to be clear I didn't mean Atheism was literally created by some guy for that reason! I mean it gained popularity (well it's always existed, it's all around us) in the modern era because people who don't believe (and that is fine with me) want to be "part of the group", and so they mock others and use "science" to make them appear superior. This is the perfect example:
> 
> And I'm not talking about the simple non-belief in God, I'm talking about traditional, hard-core, anti-religion, close-minded atheism.


I "don't" think you "know" what you're "talking" about.

Please don't assume that the compartmentalisation of belief systems is anything other than an arrangement of convenience. It doesn't negate their value, nor should it equate a lack of belief to an organised, co-ordinated religion.

"Traditional (?), hard-core, anti-religion, close-minded atheism"... I'm assuming you basically just mean stupid atheists? Or antitheism? Either way, you're really assigning the wrong names onto the wrong groups and condemning them for things that they haven't done.

In terms of the OP: there is no need to have any kind of representative symbol... I'd rather see atheism as a movement away from that kind of circle-jerk group mindset. It makes it far less accessible to those who aren't acquainted with it.


----------



## soupbasket

> In terms of the OP: there is no need to have any kind of representative symbol... I'd rather see atheism as a movement away from that kind of circle-jerk group mindset. It makes it far less accessible to those who aren't acquainted with it.


This.


----------



## Brasilia

kiirby said:


> I "don't" think you "know" what you're "talking" about.
> 
> Please don't assume that the compartmentalisation of belief systems is anything other than an arrangement of convenience. It doesn't negate their value, nor should it equate a lack of belief to an organised, co-ordinated religion.
> 
> "Traditional (?), hard-core, anti-religion, close-minded atheism"... I'm assuming you basically just mean stupid atheists? Or antitheism? Either way, you're really assigning the wrong names onto the wrong groups and condemning them for things that they haven't done.
> 
> In terms of the OP: there is no need to have any kind of representative symbol... I'd rather see atheism as a movement away from that kind of circle-jerk group mindset. It makes it far less accessible to those who aren't acquainted with it.












Right so what you're saying in your first paragraph is that you disagree with me, in fact you take the complete opposite view to what I said about atheists becoming more of a united "religion" through their common ignorance. Fair enough.

I don't mean stupid atheists, I would never refer to a group of people as "stupid" for holding certain beliefs, no matter how absurd, never stupid. I also mentioned that not all atheists are of the same kind, only that some are 'traditional, hard-core, anti-religion, close-minded'. I still think it is fair to associate some of these people with that description, I gave an example I deserve some credit!
Even you implicitly suggest that there is a "mindset" within the atheist community that make them appear as a community.

"circle-jerk" - You like that phrase a lot. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Foh_Teej

rapidfox1 said:


> What do you think of this symbol? Would you accept as the official symbol of atheism?


No. Atheism and biology are completely independent topics that have nothing necessarily to do with one another.


----------



## ShadyGFX

It's funny, but no.


----------



## low

I can understand some of the reasoning for people like Dawkins attempting to ...solidify the atheist movement but I think of that side of it as more of a rational thought movement in criticism of theism. The last thing I want to see with atheism is to see it in for all intents and purposes become like a religion, just one without a god.


----------



## sleepydrone

Brasilia said:


> Yeah, are my views a little to "extreme"? I don't see why you wouldn't agree with that?


Two things confused me. 
Atheism being just another religion and your joke which I too seriously.
But I think that's cleared up now, thanks.


----------



## Paul

The feet with fish is a more appropriate symbol for Christian evolutionists (like, say, the last two popes). Atheism has nothing to do with Christianity or evolution. Atheism has/does/will exist without Christianity, it's not a reaction to Christianity, so modifying a Christian symbol is stupid. Likewise, if another theory supplants evolution (new species emerging when lightning hits a tree, aliens manipulating our DNA, or whatever) that has no impact on atheism.


----------



## JohnnyWhite

atheism shouldnt have any sign, whatsoever. completely contradicts the point of atheism in my opinion.


----------



## Dissonance

Offical Symbol of Atheism.


----------



## UltraShy

It's still possible for somebody to believe in a god that created a world in which evolution took place.

Evolution only contradicts a literal interpretation of the bible, a view that most x-tians don't hold.


----------



## Foh_Teej

OK who were the two yesses?


----------



## jonny neurotic

Dissonance said:


> Offical Symbol of Atheism.


Luvit!


----------



## jonny neurotic

Atheism is not an ideology. It is a state of non-belief. Why does it require a symbol. I don't even see why it needs a name. I don't have a religion. Deal with it.


----------



## rapidfox1

UltraShy said:


> It's still possible for somebody to believe in a god that created a world in which evolution took place.
> 
> Evolution only contradicts a literal interpretation of the bible, a view that most x-tians don't hold.


There is a belief called theistic evolution which means that God created the world through evolution.


----------



## Daniel C

I don't think atheism needs a symbol. Atheism is nothing more than not believing in any higher power, which is something personal and doesn't need to be organised and given a symbol and all. I mean, how could you centre an organisation around the absence of something? Atheists who try to do this lapse into the same mistakes made by organised religions, namely to try collectivise that what is essentially personal. Let's please keep beliefs out of publicity and don't try to be fancy with a universal symbol or something. I say this as a convinced atheist myself.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Dissonance said:


> Offical Symbol of Atheism.


:yes

Isnt the whole idea of atheism that religion has no impact on your life, how we originated has no impact on life? That how I live.


----------



## jc22

Athiesm is just a non belief in an idea. There are lots of things I don't believe in and I don't have a symbol or label myself with a name. It's hardly even a thing. I would say rationalist should become more in use


----------



## Foh_Teej

ok seriously, who's clicking yes?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Atheism doesn't need a symbol just like it doesn't need a book.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

The best symbol of atheism would be a blank white piece of paper with the words "When you die, nothing happens." written in extremely small font on the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## bsd3355

No, but it means evolution, not atheism , and it was made to mock the jesus fish


----------



## Raphael200

rapidfox1 said:


>


Ahem.I think U have something that belongs to Us.


----------



## Raphael200

Rossy said:


> Atheism is for people who are actually awake and dont live under an illusion.


If U are so awake,how come U dont get your own symbol?


----------



## bsd3355

General the Panda said:


> If U are so awake,how come U dont get your own symbol?


if you are so awake, how come you believe solely on faith with no evidence?


----------



## Joe

No symbol is needed.


----------



## simian4455

How about a symbol for non-Santa Claus believers? Or non-hobbit believers?

As far as I can tell, atheism is like neutral ...


----------



## Chieve

well, to me...the finish with feet would imply evolution...so i guess i can accept it...

kind of dumb though, was hoping it would be something cooler


----------



## MachineSupremacist

I have no bumper stickers. Conveniently, the absence of a symbol describes my religious beliefs just fine while making it really easy to blend in.


----------



## Foh_Teej

To the 6 people that apparently feel like this is a good symbol...atheism and evolution have NOTHING to do with one another.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

No, the fish with feet is more a symbol for evolution and a statement to christians who don't accept it.

This is the official symbol for atheism in Arlington headstones for atheist soliders:










There's also this:









Richard Dawkins wears the red A (play on the Scarlet Letter)









More commonly used symbols here:

*Atheism:

Atheist symbols*
http://www.religioustolerance.org/atheist6.htm


----------



## stradd

General the Panda said:


> Ahem.I think U have something that belongs to Us.


Are you serious? Is this kid serious? Is he trolling? Are you mentally retarded? Will Velma ever get back with Fred? Maybe it's Maybelline.

On side note, Atheism doesn't need a symbol because it's not really a thing. It's not a group, there's no congregations or belief systems or any of that crap. I mean, that's kind of the whole point yea?


----------



## huh

more symbol suggestions ~


----------



## feverfew

No, biology has nothing to do with atheism. One can be religious and still believe in accept evolution.

Having the darwin fish as a symbol for atheism would just solidify the religious fundamentalists' accusations that evolution is inherently atheistic.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

General the Panda said:


> Ahem.I think U have something that belongs to Us.


Oh that's taken intentionally to annoy you theists. But you guys might not be so eager to claim the Jesus fish if you knew its real origin:



> *#6. The Jesus Fish Is a Vagina*
> 
> The Origin:
> 
> It's a vagina.
> 
> One of the names given to the pre-Jesus Jesus Fish is the vesica pisces (vessel of the fish), and it was used as a symbol of every female fertility god ever, from Atargatis (the Syrian fertility goddess), Aphrodite/Venus (the goddess of love and sex) to the pagan Great Mother goddess, where it symbolized her life-giving vulva. Basically, whenever you encountered an image of fish in the pre-Christian world, it was probably an opposite-of-subtle metaphor for lady parts.
> 
> According to some researchers, Christians adopted the vagina-fish symbol simply because of how common it was, but later looked for all sorts of non-vaginal justifications for it. Even actual Christian scholars admit that their second most popular symbol has a colorful history, just not one you want to bring up during a family dinner party.


Read more: http://www.cracked.com/article_1990...t-dont-mean-what-you-think.html#ixzz2GsaZ6enj


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I don't think athiesm should have a symbol.


----------



## Grotesque

Why ? Are we like a club ? Atheists club ? No , I dont want any invitation for this ! Thanks


----------



## 111

Why the **** should atheism need a symbol?


----------



## joey22099

Let's have a symbol for non-coin collectors.


----------



## 111

joey22099 said:


> Let's have a symbol for non-coin collectors.


+1


----------



## retracekim

joey22099 said:


> Let's have a symbol for non-coin collectors.


^
^
^
THIS :clap


----------



## ryobi

IDC, but I think it's funny


----------

